# New England Aquarium - do it worth the visit?



## cell (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello, unfortunately I'm not part of the society, but I had a question regarding something in New England:

I'm planning a visit in Boston, MA and I want to know if the New England Aquarium is a good place to visit? http://www.neaq.org/index.php

How much time does it take to visit the whole thing? is the place huge? Does it worth the 20$ entry ticket?

Thanks a lot.

Off topics: Anything else really worth the visit in Boston?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

There is no more NEAPs. I've never been to the Aquarium myself, but you may want to ask these questions in The Water Bucket. Not much traffic here!


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

been there once, it wasnt the best, rather small. but i had fun.


----------



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

I have been a few times. it is fun and interesting if you have never been.


----------



## jeepn4x4 (Dec 13, 2008)

It is fun but I do not believe it to worth the price of admission. It takes a couple of hours maybe 3 to see everything. Just my opinion.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

NEAPs is dead? What other convention type events are there in the north east? I'm looking for rare fish, any ideas where to look for a good place to pick them up?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Zap
you may be confusing NEAPS with the NEC.
Neaps is dead. That was a club founded by Bailin, Dennis & me.
The NEC (convention) is alive and well, see my post in our forum.
penny


----------

